# Which is better for an outdoor area: plasma or LCD?



## Hansen

Working on putting a TV in our pavilion. It will be protected from the elements. Want to know whether plasma or LCD provides a better picture for such a location given lots of light during the day. 

Thanks


----------



## davring

LCD, without a doubt. Far less glare and much greater overall brightness.


----------



## spartanstew

LCD's are generally better when there's a lot of light, but Plasma's generally have a wider viewing angle.


----------



## Hansen

For LCD, is LED LCD better or just LCD? Any good choices to focus on in the 32 to 42 inch range?


----------



## davring

You would have to check the specs for brightness between LED and CCFL, LED backlit sets are more expensive. These guys have sets for high light level environments:

http://www.sunbritetv.com/


----------



## Mike Bertelson

The only problem with the SunbriteTV's are the prices. 

23" is ≈$1400
32" is ≈$1800
46" is ≈$4300
55" is ≈$6900

:eek2:

They are very cool though. If I had the cash I'd put one my deck. 

Mike


----------



## Grentz

LCD is much better suited, and still might be pushing it for enough brightness in full sun.

The Sunbright TVs have amped up brightness which helps in addition to the extra weatherproofing...but as said you pay for it.


----------



## Hansen

Picked up a 40" Sony KDL-40EX500 LCD 1080P 120 Hz. Installed outside and looks great. Thanks.


----------

